# problems with 2005 maxima



## lois n. (Jun 23, 2005)

I purchased 2005 Maxima 3 months ago......2 days ago it left me stranded beside the road ...have been told it is a mass air flow meter.......anyone else had this problem???


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

lois n. said:


> I purchased 2005 Maxima 3 months ago......2 days ago it left me stranded beside the road ...have been told it is a mass air flow meter.......anyone else had this problem???


its very common for the previous gen. maxima.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

problem was supposedly fixed by 2004, but it's been an issue with almost all of the 3.5L engines (since 2002).... especially if you've installed aftermarket intakes or anything that increases the airflow through the engine.

call the dealer, yell and scream until they cover it under warranty. it's a common problem and they know it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

your 05 is under warranty... take it in and complain..


----------



## kryan (Jun 12, 2005)

It did not display the brake and battery lights when it died, did it Lois? (If did, see my post, it's the alternator.) Regards.


----------

